# Primary Schools in Rustenburg



## iru786 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, 
Can someone recommend a good primary schools in Rustenburg area? 

Have found names of few schools in Rustenburg but don't know how good they are... Any views on them?

Meridian school rustenburg
Fields Primary
Lebone - College of Royal Bafokeng


Thanks


----------

